# TriTech sprayers and tips



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Factory finish with an airless


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Zoomer said:


> Factory finish with an airless


I have been thinking about getting a T7 or T9 sometime, maybe when our old graco 795 finally kicks the bucket. 

I have also been looking at their universal spray pole. Its their version of the jet roller, but you can use any standard frames. Seems like it would be lighter and more maneuverable. Any experience with it?


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Finish looks fantastic BTW


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

mattpaints82 said:


> Zoomer said:
> 
> 
> > Factory finish with an airless
> ...


fNone. Sorry


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

mattpaints82 said:


> Finish looks fantastic BTW


👍


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Water base or solvent?


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

canopainting said:


> Water base or solvent?


 Envirolak waterbase


----------



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

Which tip did you use ? Btw nice work


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Zoomer said:


> Envirolak waterbase



how are the tips working for you compared to graco and titan tips?


----------

